# CM Punk Returns on Rampage - lets put some stakes on it lads



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok lads and ladies - I see a lot of will he, won't he

this is the 'put your stake in the ground' thread

you have to bet something (not money, c'mon) on the outcome of this thing on upcoming Rampage

will CM Punk debut on Friday? Vote YES or NO and place your bet

I vote YES

and I bet a change to my signature to ' @Chip Chipperson is the greatest Wrestling mind of our generation ' for one month

now, those that know me - know this is a serious bet

reply in kind with a bet of similar magnitude please

*lets have some fun*


@Klitschko @Mr316 @taker_2004 @JeSeGaN - I expect your asses in here and betting 


edit> feel free to call out a useless bet from a user and suggest something better - please no 'leave the forum' bullshit, cause that is not what this is about


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

This is really hard. A substantial part of me wants to see the absolute meltdown that would happen if he doesn't show up or Khan blueballs the Chicago crowd.

But that would be absolute career suicide for Khan. Letting this many people within the AEW sphere drop hints that Punk is going to return in Chicago, without coming out and correcting misconceptions, and then not delivering, would be a disaster.

So I'm voting YES, he returns.

If I lose this bet I will make a banner for my signature that declares:

"The Young Bucks are the Single Greatest Tag-Team in Professional Wrestling History. They have impeccable psychology, physique and athleticism, and their luscious hair is beyond reproach."


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> This is really hard. A substantial part of me wants to see the absolute meltdown that would happen if he doesn't show up or Khan blueballs the Chicago crowd.
> 
> But that would be absolute career suicide for Khan. Letting this many people within the AEW sphere drop hints that Punk is going to return in Chicago, without coming out and correcting misconceptions, and then not delivering, would be a disaster.
> 
> ...


fucking hell - legend bet!

and that signature is for all time, yeah?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fucking hell - legend bet!
> 
> and that signature is for all time, yeah?


I'll see your month and raise you a month. How's that?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He absolutely debuts. 

Whether it's a video package, promo via satellite, in ring segment, a run in. 

He will be shown on screen in some form tomorrow night.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

To quote the best in the world... "Yes!"

Seriously if he doesn't show up I might take a break from wrestling for a bit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> I'll see your month and raise you a month. How's that?


fook me - I'm calling it

2 months for both signatures


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I voted No, he won't appear. I like Punk and have wanted him back for years but every time I get my hopes up, I end up being let down. Not going to do the same thing this time, but I would be glad to be proven wrong. 

My bet is this. If CM Punk does appear, I will change my Sig and Avatar to Dave Meltzer smiling for a month straight, and everyone knows how much I uhhh ummmm ommm soo uhhh yea hate the guy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> He absolutely debuts.
> 
> Whether it's a video package, promo via satellite, in ring segment, a run in.
> 
> He will be shown on screen in some form tomorrow night.


place a bet my son


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> To quote the best in the world... "Yes!"
> 
> Seriously if he doesn't show up I might take a break from wrestling for a bit.


place a firm bet friend


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> I voted No, he won't appear. I like Punk and have wanted him back for years but every time I get my hopes up, I end up being let down. Not going to do the same thing this time, but I would be glad to be proven wrong.
> 
> My bet is this. If CM Punk does appear, I will change my Sig and Avatar to Dave Meltzer smiling for a month straight, and everyone knows how much I uhhh ummmm ommm soo uhhh yea hate the guy.


Legend bet! Except both Taker and I raised to two months - are you game?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> place a bet my son


If he doesn't, I'll change my avatar and signature to something cuck Cornette related.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

@A PG Attitude @El Hammerstone @What A Maneuver 

place your bets lads - I see you voted 'yes'


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Legend bet! Except both Taker and I raised to two months - are you game?


Haha sure I'm game. I already use light mode on this forum. How much more could my eyes really hurt lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> Haha sure I'm game. I already use light mode on this forum. How much more could my eyes really hurt lol.


lol, now I really hopes he debuts

cause uhmmmm ahhhhh.... y'know.... uuuuuuhh, you uuuh, repping Meltz is gonna be great


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

taker_2004 said:


> This is really hard. A substantial part of me wants to see the absolute meltdown that would happen if he doesn't show up or Khan blueballs the Chicago crowd.


I wouldn't be able to handle the excitement of this going down. It would without question be the funniest thing I've seen this year with a sell out Chicago crowd hurling tomatoes at the ring as Moxley runs away out of fear.

_Sigh_ too bad it won't happen...


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Of course he's coming back. I still can't believe there's people on the internet that think he won't show up lol

I'll bet £50 against anyone that he'll show up. Let's see how brave the "Punk won't show up" brigade really are


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wouldn't be able to handle the excitement of this going down. It would without question be the funniest thing I've seen this year with a sell out Chicago crowd hurling tomatoes at the ring as Moxley runs away out of fear.
> 
> _Sigh_ too bad it won't happen...


is that a 'yes' and are you betting?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, now I really hopes he debuts
> 
> cause uhmmmm ahhhhh.... y'know.... uuuuuuhh, you uuuh, repping Meltz is gonna be great


Two months later with a Meltzer sig and avatar and it turns out me and @DammitChrist become best of friends lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Of course he's coming back. I still can't believe there's people on the internet that think he won't show up lol
> 
> I'll bet £50 against anyone that he'll show up. Let's see how brave the "Punk won't show up" brigade really are



oof - no money brother - will get this thread shutdown

for funsies only


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is that a 'yes' and are you betting?


Straight up if Punk doesn't show up tomorrow and he's just trolling I'll not say anything negative about AEW until January 1st, 2022.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @A PG Attitude @El Hammerstone @What A Maneuver
> 
> place your bets lads - I see you voted 'yes'


Alright, if he doesn't show up, then I change my avatar to something Janela related for nine months, and it will non-derogatory to boot.

If he shows up, but it's only on the titantron, then I will change my avatar to something Bucks related for six months, non-derogatory of course.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oof - no money brother - will get this thread shutdown
> 
> for funsies only


Fair enough mate. If he doesn't show up I'll change the pic of my avatar to Eva Marie who I can't stand


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Straight up if Punk doesn't show up tomorrow and he's just trolling I'll not say anything negative about AEW until January 1st, 2022.


fucking hell, Chip with the legend bet

good lad


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

@DammitChrist get in here you wuss. you voted, so make a bet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Fair enough mate. If he doesn't show up I'll change the pic of my avatar to Eva Marie who I can't stand


there are some legend bets out here mate

how about avi and signature to a wholesome Eva Marie message

plus.... you have to write two legit posts praising her in her fan thread!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> place a firm bet friend


Oh yes he's definitely coming.

But if he doesnt I will take a month off from posting here.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

taker_2004 said:


> @DammitChrist get in here you wuss. you voted, so make a bet.


Alright, fine. Just give me a minute


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

taker_2004 said:


> @DammitChrist get in here you wuss. you voted, so make a bet.


If CM Punk does not show up DammitChrist has to change his signature and avatar to anything of @The Legit DMD's choosing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Oh yes he's definitely coming.
> 
> But if he doesnt I will take a month off from posting here.


noooo - don't take a month off - that is no fun


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If CM Punk does not show up DammitChrist has to change his signature and avatar to anything of @The Legit DMD's choosing.


legend


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If CM Punk does not show up DammitChrist has to change his signature and avatar to anything of @The Legit DMD's choosing.


@DammitChrist I was thinking about something stanning Cornette.

"Jim Cornette is the greatest mind in modern wrestling history. His podcasts are very enjoyable, and he is an extremely talented orator, unlike Dave Meltzer. AEW would benefit from listening to Jim Cornette tbh."


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> there are some legend bets out here mate
> 
> how about avi and signature to a wholesome Eva Marie message
> 
> plus.... you have to write two legit posts praising her in her fan thread!


I'll go one better than that..

If Punk doesn't show up I'll buy an Eva Marie shirt ( I presume she has merch) and when it arrives I'll post a pic in the Eva Marie thread of me with the shirt on


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If CM Punk somehow doesn't show up tomorrow night, then I'm changing my avatar to Karrion Kross holding the NXT championship for 2 months


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> I'll go one better than that..
> 
> If Punk doesn't show up I'll buy an Eva Marie shirt ( I presume she has merch) and when it arrives I'll post a pic in the Eva Marie thread of me with the shirt on


fucking boss level legendary 

money where your mouth is - I love it


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> If CM Punk somehow doesn't show up tomorrow night, then I'm changing my avatar to Karrion Kross holding the NXT championship for 1 or 2 months


I thought you liked Karrion Kross?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> If CM Punk somehow doesn't show up tomorrow night, then I'm changing my avatar to Karrion Kross holding the NXT championship for 1 or 2 months


2 months + signature

and you have to only post positive things about Kross in WWE threads

c'mon mate - stakes have gone up


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> noooo - don't take a month off - that is no fun


If he doesn't show up. I will change my signature to John Cena. He's probably the only wrestler I just genuinely, heavily dislike since atleast 2006.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

we only have 3 'no' so far


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> If he doesn't show up. I will change my signature to John Cena. He's probably the only wrestler I just genuinely, heavily dislike since atleast 2006.


and signature?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Voted yes.

If he doesn't show up I'll change my avatar to something from the New Gen WWF for a month or two. I'll even pretend to like it. 

I really do not like those years in actuality.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

taker_2004 said:


> I thought you liked Karrion Kross?


I liked all of the recent (workrate) opponents that he's beaten


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Of the 'no'

@Kalashnikov and @eviltwins

we need your bets please - better make it good

the 'yes' pile has betted some heavy hands


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> If he doesn't show up. I will change my signature to John Cena. He's probably the only wrestler I just genuinely, heavily dislike since atleast 2006.


I will make you a spectacular John Cena banner and you can be part of the chain gang. 
You should also declare Cena as the greatest wrestler of all time and worthy of breaking Ric Flair's 16 reigns.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> I will make you a spectacular John Cena banner and you can be part of the chain gang.
> You should also declare Cena as the greatest wrestler of all time and worthy of breaking Ric Flair's 16 reigns.


YES!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and signature?


Avatar and signature both. For 30 days.

You know what, idk why but this somehow makes me even more confident Punk will show up.



taker_2004 said:


> I will make you a spectacular John Cena banner and you can be part of the chain gang.
> 
> You should also declare Cena as the greatest wrestler of all time and worthy of breaking Ric Flair's 16 reigns.


You're on!. I'm in. And I swear this is actually going to be tough for me.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

If he does not return, idk. Someone pick my forfeit.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

I say yes, but what if there's some small chance he doesn't and actually shows up at Summerslam? That would be the biggest troll job ever and leave a lot of people mad, including me lol...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> I voted No, he won't appear. I like Punk and have wanted him back for years but every time I get my hopes up, I end up being let down. Not going to do the same thing this time, but I would be glad to be proven wrong.
> 
> My bet is this. If CM Punk does appear, I will change my Sig and Avatar to Dave Meltzer smiling for a month straight, and everyone knows how much I uhhh ummmm ommm soo uhhh yea hate the guy.


@Klitschko - not gonna lie mate / the 'Yes' people are putting in heavy hands

how about we raise this that you will only post positive things about Meltz for a month?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> If he does not return, idk. Someone pick my forfeit.


you have to change your username - lol... I can't keep seeing fucking Geert Wilders man


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> If he does not return, idk. Someone pick my forfeit.


You have to make your avatar anything @SevenStarSplash wants for 3 months.



AnonymousOne said:


> I say yes, but what if there's some small chance he doesn't and actually shows up at Summerslam? That would be the biggest troll job ever and leave a lot of people mad, including me lol...


Would mark.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

@Bobholly39 

Get your ass in here, too. What are you betting??


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you have to change your username - lol... I can't keep seeing fucking Geert Wilders man


Maybe Geert Trump or something.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

I voted yes.

Mostly because AEW has been teasing a bit too hard he will appear, and CM Punk hasn't disputed it vehemently enough. If he doesn't appear, it's a huge shit show of a letdown

I'm not sure he's returning though. I wonder if it's more of a one off appearance, to promote a tv show. Or maybe he's returning a bit like he did with WWE via Fox a while back, to be an announcer or something. Returning in a wrestling role in a big-time position? Would be cool, but my gut says no


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If we somehow end up being wrong and the 0.1% chance (that Punk no-shows) DOES happen, then this forum is going to be a big mess for the next couple of months 😂


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> @Bobholly39
> 
> Get your ass in here, too. What are you betting??


If I'm wrong and he does return "full time" as a wrestler - I promise to watch a full episode of AEW for the first time next week?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I really hope @bdon takes a part in it. Would love to hear all the good things he has to say about Cody for a month.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Punk will be there 100%.

If he doesn’t show up, I’m leaving this forum forever.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

If CM Punk shows up, @JeSeGaN has to give up mustard for a month AND rock a banner I create for him:

JeSeGan is ALL ELITE


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> If we somehow end up being wrong and the 0.1% chance (that Punk no-shows) DOES happen, then this forum is going to be a big mess for the next couple of months 😂


It will be pretty frustrating as the WWE fanboys rant and talk about AEWs downfall. 

Will not be able to talk about anything else.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bobholly39 said:


> If I'm wrong and he does return "full time" as a wrestler - I promise to watch a full episode of AEW for the first time next week?


for a month mate

and at least 1 full DARK 

you have to write a review

plus - its a yes or no - if he comes as a commentator no backsies - he still arrived


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and at least 1 full DARK


Cmon bro we're not trying to drive people to off themselves.....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> If CM Punk shows up, @JeSeGaN has to give up mustard for a month AND rock a banner I create for him:
> 
> JeSeGan is ALL ELITE


with an ‘i love Marko’ on the side


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> Cmon bro we're not trying to drive people to off themselves.....


i’m caught in the moment Taker! I can‘t stop


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Bobholly39 said:


> If I'm wrong and he does return "full time" as a wrestler - I promise to watch a full episode of AEW for the first time next week?


Goalposts are already being changed.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I voted 'No'.

If I lose this, I'll use that All Elite banner @taker_2004 made, or use 'All Elite' in my sig and as pic...

I'm counting on you not being there, Punk!


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> Goalposts are already being changed.


Guy this is supposed to be fun, not a debate. @Bobholly39's cool. We're totally holding you to it, Holly, even if he returns, takes a dump in the ring and never signs with AEW  .


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @A PG Attitude @El Hammerstone @What A Maneuver
> 
> place your bets lads - I see you voted 'yes'


I was gonna say I'll show my tits if I'm wrong, but I don't wanna get banned. So instead, if I'm wrong I'll change my avatar to a picture of QT Marshall for an entire year. An enlarged cropped version of just his face here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


> I voted 'No'.
> 
> If I lose this, I'll use that All Elite banner @taker_2004 made, or use 'All Elite' in my sig and as pic...
> 
> I'm counting on you not being there, Punk!


you have to get a ‘i love marko’ avi mate - the bets on ‘yes’ are too big

you ‘no‘ guys need to step it up


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What A Maneuver said:


> I was gonna say I'll show my tits if I'm wrong, but I don't wanna get banned. So instead, if I'm wrong I'll change my avatar to a picture of QT Marshall for an entire year. An enlarged cropped version of just his face here.


and a nice signature about how QT is the best of course?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

What A Maneuver said:


> I was gonna say I'll show my tits


Damn girl (I hope), nobody could top that bet lmao.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I say yes and if not, I'll rock a QT Marshall avatar

edit: wait someone already picked QT. I'll do Marko Stunt


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

He'll debut. I'm staking that I will no longer proclaim my love for Marko Stunt.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

taker_2004 said:


> Damn girl (I hope), nobody could top that bet lmao.


Fuck that, I'll show my dick if he doesn't turn up.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you have to get a ‘i love marko’ avi mate - the bets on ‘yes’ are too big


Dear god, all this power's going to your head!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> Damn girl (I hope), nobody could top that bet lmao.


i would also like to re-assess all bets please


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If CM Punk does not show up DammitChrist has to change his signature and avatar to anything of @The Legit DMD's choosing.


*"Kenny Omega is not a big draw and will never be as good as Roman Reigns. I apologize for lying to all of you."*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fuck that, I'll show my dick if he doesn't turn up.


lol

the house deems your original bet sufficient sir

please keep dem nutz at bay


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my God, we REALLY need CM Punk to show up tomorrow night


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fuck that, I'll show my dick if he doesn't turn up.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *"Kenny Omega is not a big draw and will never be as good as Roman Reigns. I apologize for lying to all of you."*


There we go. Done deal.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and a nice signature about how QT is the best of course?


Of course. Not only will I lobby for a world championship run in my signature, but I will leave a comment every single day for 3 months in random threads to further push my agenda of AEW world champion Cutie Marshall <3


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *"Kenny Omega is not a big draw and will never be as good as Roman Reigns. I apologize for lying to all of you."*


I already made my bet, so this lie that you written for me won't *ever *happen


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


>


…. I think this thing has gotten away from us mate


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What A Maneuver said:


> Of course. Not only will I lobby for a world championship run in my signature, but I will leave a comment every single day for 3 months in random threads to further push my agenda of AEW world champion Cutie Marshall <3


legend bet!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There we go. Done deal.


What do you think of Reigns?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Legendary thread @LifeInCattleClass. Good job, chap.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> What do you think of Reigns?


I like him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tomorrow night chip is like


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tomorrow night chip is like
> 
> View attachment 106560


"Whaddaya mean you can't see it?!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> I was gonna say I'll show my tits if I'm wrong, but I don't wanna get banned.


*This would be a good time for the mods to act like the AEW referees and look the other way.*


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

I think he debuts and forms a faction with Garcia And 2.0


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Gwi1890 said:


> I think he debuts and forms a faction with Garcia And 2.0


And if he doesn't you will.......


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

taker_2004 said:


> And if he doesn't you will.......


Be indifferent


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Gwi1890 said:


> Be indifferent


wrong thread


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gwi1890 said:


> Be indifferent


This is a bet thread m8


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is a bet thread m8


doesn't betting involve money?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

taker_2004 said:


> And if he doesn't you will.......





Chip Chipperson said:


> This is a bet thread m8


ok I’ll never post on this shitty forum again


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

@LifeInCattleClass I hope you know that this thread has made me want CM Punk to not show up 100x more just to see WF enter the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> for a month mate
> 
> and at least 1 full DARK
> 
> ...


Well I voted yes - he does return. I just don't think he returns full-time as a wrestler, I suspect it'll be a letdown (commentator of sorts). 

So how about this - if I'm wrong and he doesn't show up at all - I promise to not watch a single episode of AEW for the rest of the year


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gwi1890 said:


> ok I’ll never post on this shitty forum again


Settle down big fella, you're alright.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Settle down big fella, you're alright.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I bet he will debut tomorrow and if I'm wrong I'll change my name to Mr. Dingus for a month.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Of the 'no'
> 
> @Kalashnikov and @eviltwins
> 
> ...


If Punk has indeed not signed with AEW, Tony is officially the biggest idiot on the planet for getting the fans' hopes up and then letting us down. Plus there are so many people in the industry going with it, that I think he has to have signed, so for these reasons, I would've said yes. That being said, I feel like there were too many clues, and they were a bit too cheeky. Along with that, I've been let down by wrestling so many times before, I'd rather err on the side of caution when being excited, so I'm basically protecting myself by not believing until seeing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kalashnikov said:


> If Punk has indeed not signed with AEW, Tony is officially the biggest idiot on the planet for getting the fans' hopes up and then letting us down. Plus there are so many people in the industry going with it, that I think he has to have signed, so for these reasons, I would've said yes. That being said, I feel like there were too many clues, and they were a bit too cheeky. Along with that, I've been let down by wrestling so many times before, I'd rather err on the side of caution when being excited, so I'm basically protecting myself by not believing until seeing.


But what is your bet, Mister?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Kalashnikov said:


> If Punk has indeed not signed with AEW, Tony is officially the biggest idiot on the planet for getting the fans' hopes up and then letting us down. Plus there are so many people in the industry going with it, that I think he has to have signed, so for these reasons, I would've said yes. That being said, I feel like there were too many clues, and they were a bit too cheeky. Along with that, I've been let down by wrestling so many times before, I'd rather err on the side of caution when being excited, so I'm basically protecting myself by not believing until seeing.


What's it gonna cost you, though?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> If Punk has indeed not signed with AEW, Tony is officially the biggest idiot on the planet for getting the fans' hopes up and then letting us down. Plus there are so many people in the industry going with it, that I think he has to have signed, so for these reasons, I would've said yes. That being said, I feel like there were too many clues, and they were a bit too cheeky. Along with that, I've been let down by wrestling so many times before, I'd rather err on the side of caution when being excited, so I'm basically protecting myself by not believing until seeing.


lol - great post mate

but we’re gonna need to see a bet

the house demands it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


>


the house has decided to not take his bet

the house always wins


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The house will make a spreadsheet with all the bets tomorrow

those that have not placed a bet, will have a bet chosen for them by the house‘s representatives @taker_2004 and @Chip Chipperson

if the bets are not complied with, the house… nay, the forum will forever more remind those in breach of their lack to testicles in this venture

@Chip Chipperson will then proceed to show these individuals what a pair looks like - cause he seems keen to show for some reason


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Prepare to be disappointed lads.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Doc said:


> Prepare to be disappointed lads.


please place your bet sir


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

He doesn’t debut I’m guessing. When does Bryan come back is the question


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RubberbandGoat said:


> He doesn’t debut I’m guessing. When does Bryan come back is the question


its not the question sir


your bet is the question


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So I just saw I’m not allowed to say I’ll leave the forum. Then I’ll say this:

If Punk doesn’t show up, I will deliberately cause myself extreme pain by watching Raw for a full month.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

In terms of a bet I dunno if I'm active enough for changing my avi and stuff to really matter, but I'll say that if Punk really doesn't show up that I'll try and find a photoshopped picture of QT Marshall with the AEW title and change my avi to it and will only post pure positivity about him and Joey Janela in terms of anything they're involved in for 2-3 months. And will always be negative towards Darby Allin for the same time period.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

If he doesn't debut I'll change my display picture to a pic of Chip Chipperson for a month.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> So I just saw I’m not allowed to say I’ll leave the forum. Then I’ll say this:
> 
> If Punk doesn’t show up, I will deliberately cause myself extreme pain by watching Raw for a full month.


now that is a bet - well done


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jman55 said:


> In terms of a bet I dunno if I'm active enough for changing my avi and stuff to really matter, but I'll say that if Punk really doesn't show up that I'll try and find a photoshopped picture of QT Marshall with the AEW title and change my avi to it and will only post pure positivity about him and Joey Janela in terms of anything they're involved in for 2-3 months. And will always be negative towards Darby Allin for the same time period.


solid bet!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> If he doesn't debut I'll change my display picture to a pic of Chip Chipperson for a month.


lol - gotta throw a signature in there brother


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> solid bet!


I'd hope so, feigning positivity for Joey and QT I could maybe manage (though that is very tough in its own right) but feigning negativity for Darby when he's probably my overall favourite of the whole company is gonna fucking hurt so Punk better bloody show up now.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> If Punk has indeed not signed with AEW, Tony is officially the biggest idiot on the planet for getting the fans' hopes up and then letting us down. Plus there are so many people in the industry going with it, that I think he has to have signed, so for these reasons, I would've said yes. That being said, I feel like there were too many clues, and they were a bit too cheeky. Along with that, I've been let down by wrestling so many times before, I'd rather err on the side of caution when being excited, so I'm basically protecting myself by not believing until seeing.



he has not done a single thing. The only thing that has been done to show signs from aew side is Darbys line which easily could have been for bryan. If anything its just the entire news outlets and social media creating something and forcing you people to jerk off in hopes that he returns. This is on the news sites and then on fans, not aew. 

Ontop of that punk doing what hes bone since the moment he left wrestling. Continuing his trolling of the internet or the rare time this is him legit teasing facts


You all set yourselves up. I would never allow myself to get this hyped over something that simply pay not be true.Plus aew is doing a really good job lately, People act like somehow punk is some savor god when in fact aew is going to do well with out him. That being said if he comes ok great thats one more thing that some fans absolutely love and thats good. If not well so what, just the same old rumours.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> If not well so what, just the same old rumours.


The mob would like to hear your wager sir!

If Punk shows up I, shandcraig, will....


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

If CM Punk returns on rampage I will purchase Marko Stunt merch and wear it in public


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> If CM Punk returns on rampage I will purchase Marko Stunt merch and wear it in public


fucking hell

a solid ‘no’ bet

you have my respect sir

the house will of course require photos

(please vote in the poll to make it official)


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

To people saying “no”. You really believe they sold out the United Center in 1 hour to only give the fans Daniel Garcia vs Moxley, a tag team match and Jade vs I don’t even know her name?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The votes so far


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The votes so far
> 
> View attachment 106563


Noooooo @Klitschko


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fucking hell
> 
> a solid ‘no’ bet
> 
> ...


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Brodus Clay said:


> Noooooo @Klitschko


I think @Klitschko is smart. He's hedging his bets. Clearly he really wants CM Punk to return, so if he does, the sting of losing the bet won't be as bad. It's a win-win sitcheeation technically lmao.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

taker_2004 said:


> The mob would like to hear your wager sir!
> 
> If Punk shows up I, shandcraig, will....


im not saying if he does or not.Im just saying if not to the people that are not sure but are hyped to the moon well thats on them. there is no quoting me. I dont car either way. Happy if he does as people are hyped, if not thats fine. we have a good product.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dude, you have to make a bet (with no money involved) if CM Punk DOES show up


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> im not saying if he does or not.Im just saying if not to the people that are not sure but are hyped to the moon well thats on them. there is no quoting me. I dont car either way. Happy if he does as people are hyped, if not thats fine. we have a good product.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lolll

@shandcraig - place your bet


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> View attachment 106564


noted sir


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

People _still_ think he's not signed to AEW at this point 😂 amazing. People letting their pessimism rule logic.

He'll come out tomorrow night and people will be saying "It doesn't mean anything! He's probably not even signed! It was just a one off!".


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes. And if he doesn’t show I will never post on here again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> Yes. And if he doesn’t show I will never post on here again.


bad bet - the house does not accept sir

make it something fun plzz


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


>


i think we can safely see from this thread who is old enough to have visited a casino


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> he has not done a single thing. The only thing that has been done to show signs from aew side is Darbys line which easily could have been for bryan. If anything its just the entire news outlets and social media creating something and forcing you people to jerk off in hopes that he returns. This is on the news sites and then on fans, not aew.
> 
> Ontop of that punk doing what hes bone since the moment he left wrestling. Continuing his trolling of the internet or the rare time this is him legit teasing facts
> 
> ...


You are totally missing the easter eggs of Kenny Omega wearing both a Cookie Monster and Chick Magnet T-shirt.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> People _still_ think he's not signed to AEW at this point 😂 amazing. People letting their pessimism rule logic.
> 
> He'll come out tomorrow night and people will be saying "It doesn't mean anything! He's probably not even signed! It was just a one off!".


Will you be placing a bet, or will the house make one for you?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

taker_2004 said:


> Will you be placing a bet, or will the house make one for you?


I'll bet anyone on here £50 he shows up tomorrow on Rampage.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

They didn't book the United Center for a 1 hour B show if the biggest wrestling name from Chicago wasn't going to be there. 

IF Punk isn't on the show then I don't see how even the AEW delusional die hards could even defend that.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

He shows up, or I'm going back to not watching wrestling for six months, which is what I'd be doing anyway, bet or no bet.

Also, just realized I started this account during the Summer of Punk in '11. Oof.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> I'll bet anyone on here £50 he shows up tomorrow on Rampage.


No fun bets. The house has decided.

If CM Punk does not show up Boldgerg will have a custom signature:

CM Punk is ALL GEEK with a picture of Tony Khan singing "I exploit you still you love me."


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Cursedtoy said:


> He shows up, or I'm going back to not watching wrestling for six months, which is what I'd be doing anyway, bet or no bet.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cooper09 said:


> They didn't book the United Center for a 1 hour B show if the biggest wrestling name from Chicago wasn't going to be there.
> 
> IF Punk isn't on the show then I don't see how even the AEW delusional die hards could even defend that.


This is the thing. Forget all of the teases from both Punk and AEW - and there are a lot of them - they would not be booking a 20k seat arena for a random episode of Rampage, the B show as you mentioned, without something huge happening.

Widespread media reports of Punk being signed + constant hints and teases from both AEW and Punk + 20k seat Chicago arena, the biggest arena they've ever run, booked for a random episode of Rampage = done deal.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

taker_2004 said:


> No fun bets. The house has decided.
> 
> If CM Punk does not show up Boldgerg will have a custom signature:
> 
> CM Punk is ALL GEEK with a picture of Tony Khan singing "I exploit you still you love me."


Deal.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bad bet - the house does not accept sir
> 
> make it something fun plzz


If he doesn’t show I’ll change my name to Chip Chipperson Jr.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> I'll bet anyone on here £50 he shows up tomorrow on Rampage.












Would you be willing to bet $1,000?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Days ago, I challenged xdxdxcx to a bet about whether CM Punk shows up on Rampage or not. The loser would get banned for a week.

He ran away like a little bitch.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

JasmineAEW said:


> Days ago, I challenged xdxdxcx to a bet about whether CM Punk shows up on Rampage or not. The loser would get banned for a week.
> 
> He ran away like a little bitch.


Well, now you have the chance to bet against the house! Except the house never gets banned.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> If he doesn’t show I’ll change my name to Chip Chipperson Jr.


good bet - the house accepts


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

NXT Only said:


> If he doesn’t show I’ll change my name to Chip Chipperson Jr.


Damn you went from no bet to glutton for punishment  .

@Chip Chipperson you gonna take this from this chump?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I voted yes as this would be a monumental failure and cause copious viewers to tune out going fwd if he didn't debut.

My bet is to change my sig to below:

_"Jim Cornette is a visionary and a prophet of the sacred text of wrestling chi. He knows all.

Any who question his majestic brilliance must lie face up, mouth gaped, as the fountain of Cornette Golden liquid streams out in a magnificent arch and descends into your gaped orifice, and damn straight you will swallow every drop."_


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

THANOS said:


> I voted yes as this would be a monumental failure and cause copious viewers to tune out going fwd if he didn't debut.
> 
> My bet is to change my sig to below:
> 
> ...


and a Cornette avi?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

THANOS said:


> I voted yes as this would be a monumental failure and cause copious viewers to tune out going fwd if he didn't debut.
> 
> My bet is to change my sig to below:












Pure madness THANOS! What is going on in this thread?!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and a Cornette avi?


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't understand all this musing. Like, is it just WWE zombies who don't want it to be true? The company has dropped unsubtle hints, the guy himself has dropped unsubtle hints, and they sold 14000 tickets or whatever it is all off that. The only options here where he doesn't show up are if he dies or something, or he decides to (I would assume) breach contract and no show, at which point one of the most revered men among wrestling fans of the past decade suddenly transforms himself into even more of an unequivocal asshole than some people already suggest he is, and has nobody to blame but himself. Why would he do that, folks? That's the only question worth asking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

THANOS said:


>


half n half - thanos looking at cornette


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thorwold said:


> I don't understand all this musing. Like, is it just WWE zombies who don't want it to be true? The company has dropped unsubtle hints, the guy himself has dropped unsubtle hints, and they sold 14000 tickets or whatever it is all off that. The only options here where he doesn't show up are if he dies or something, or he decides to (I would assume) breach contract and no show, at which point one of the most revered men among wrestling fans of the past decade suddenly transforms himself into even more of an unequivocal asshole than some people already suggest he is, and has nobody to blame but himself. Why would he do that, folks? That's the only question worth asking.


sir, the house would like to know if there is a bet to go along with your speech


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Voted no. Punk doesn't care about wrestling and the B Movie acting career will keep him in ice cream bars for the next few years. If I'm wrong I will actively support Krin's next misguided rant.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Golden Shovel said:


> Voted no. Punk doesn't care about wrestling and the B Movie acting career will keep him in ice cream bars for the next few years. If I'm wrong I will actively support Krin's next misguided rant.


sir, the ‘yes’ group has betted substantial hands

we would require AT LEAST for you to support 2 x Krin’s rants and also change your signature with something Krin positive for a month


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sir, the house would like to know if there is a bet to go along with your speech


Yes there is. @thorwold will become @Thor World or @ThorWorld and his avatar will be Chris Hemsworth. I make this bet as the new 70% owner in Vertical Scope Inc.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> half n half - thanos looking at cornette


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sir, the ‘yes’ group has betted substantial hands
> 
> we would require AT LEAST for you to support 2 x Krin’s rants and also change your signature with something Krin positive for a month


Seems fair. Secretly alienate 99% of the people I know to support a trumptard I can't stand based on a poll about CM Punk.

I'll dig out the confederate flag and renew that gun licence . If anyone wants me I'll be doing unspecified digging in the back garden (bunker)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not betting because I won't pretend like I'm certain of anything, but Darby's tease puts AEW in a horrible spot if he doesn't actually show up. It's as close as it gets to not _technically_ being considered false advertisement.

I'm leaning way more on yes than no, simply because it'd be beyond stupid for AEW to tease it like that and not deliver the goods.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Blissmark said:


> Yes there is. @thorwold will become @Thor World or @ThorWorld and his avatar will be Chris Hemsworth. I make this bet as the new 70% owner in Vertical Scope Inc.


This one


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

THANOS said:


> My bet is to change my sig to below:


This my friends is a man who knows how to put his proverbial money where his mouth is. Atta boy.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh sorry, I didn't realize the purpose of the thread being actually betting something, my bad. Let's see... how about if Punk does indeed appear on Rampage tomorrow, I'll reverse what I watch. For two weeks, I'll watch all the bad parts of AEW and the whole of RAW, and won't watch the good parts of AEW (including Punk), Smackdown, or NXT.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I'm not betting because I won't pretend like I'm certain of anything












You have one lest chance before the house decides for you, sir!


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Kalashnikov said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't realize the purpose of the thread being actually betting something, my bad. Let's see... how about if Punk does indeed appear on Rampage tomorrow, I'll reverse what I watch. For two weeks, I'll watch all the bad parts of AEW and the whole of RAW, and won't watch the good parts of AEW (including Punk), Smackdown, or NXT.


The house accepts your bet. While it's only two weeks, that's also two whole episodes of RAW  . We don't want to test your resilience for fear of the consequences.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> This is really hard. A substantial part of me wants to see the absolute meltdown that would happen if he doesn't show up or Khan blueballs the Chicago crowd.
> 
> But that would be absolute career suicide for Khan. Letting this many people within the AEW sphere drop hints that Punk is going to return in Chicago, without coming out and correcting misconceptions, and then not delivering, would be a disaster.
> 
> ...


Why do you comment on something that you so-call dislike so much? Couldn't be me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Voted yes.

Here is my bet: If CM Punk does not appear on Rampage tomorrow, I will stop calling OC Trashitty until 1/1/22 and I will change my signature to say "Orange Cassidy is a legit star" and I will even add a picture of him that @DammitChrist picks for me (that does not violate forum rules and would get me banned. I feel the need to specify that heh) for the amount of months we ended up on. Was it two?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

taker_2004 said:


> You have one lest chance before the house decides for you, sir!


I trust that the house will make a wise and informed decision for me


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Why do you comment on something that you so-call dislike so much? Couldn't be me.


I was literally tagged in the OP lol. 

Also, I don't have to personally like every part of AEW (or even most of it) to be vicariously excited for those that are enjoying it. And I still like the business side of the industry, and AEW makes that infinitely more interesting. 

I've come to accept the fact that wrestling is probably not going to evolve in such a way that I will enjoy the on-screen product in future, but I still have a nostalgic love for the medium.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I trust that the house will make a wise and informed decision for me


Maybe a banner that says "Govern me harder, Daddy" lmao no

Hrm, I'ma have to give you some thought. LICC's probably gonna have to help me figure out your wrestling biases!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

taker_2004 said:


> Maybe a banner that says "Govern me harder, Daddy" lmao no
> 
> Hrm, I'ma have to give you some thought. LICC's probably gonna have to help me figure out your wrestling biases!


I'll gladly fill in whatever survey you throw my way.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I voted yes, 

If he doesn't show up i will put the Raw logo as my avatar and i will put in the banner something like this:

"If you wanna watch a good wrestling show you should watch Raw. The only good part of AEW is Big Swole".


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Voted yes. If he doesn't show I will also watch RAW in its full 3 hour entirety every week for the next 60 days. I will also praise Maki Itoh (@The Legit DMD) as much as I praise Thunder Rosa if she signs with AEW. 










...He better fuckin show up.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

taker_2004 said:


> This is really hard. A substantial part of me wants to see the absolute meltdown that would happen if he doesn't show up or Khan blueballs the Chicago crowd.


----------



## kchucky (Jan 30, 2017)

I vote no


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Voted yes. If he doesn't show I will also watch RAW in its full 3 hour entirety every week for the next 60 days.


Prosper, bro, I know we don't see eye-to-eye on wrestling, but the house is worried. Even though the chances of Punk not showing are slim-to-none, have you considered what you're saying? That's nearly 25(!) hours of RAW, the single worst piece of television currently in existence. I don't want you coming back from this a scarred, unfixable man.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

After the lack of marketing during last night's show, which was a mistake since it was their last chance to tease it, I do wonder if this might result in a vignette or video instead of appearance. Not to mention Ross signing off like a fool saying "We'll see you Next Wednesday night" instead of plugging Rampage in two days. And the sorry ass card they advertised for Rampage isn't going to pull in any extra casuals. They should've at least did a backstage interview with Darby to keep Punk fresh in mind. As a whole, The IWC is a very loud yet very small part of the viewership. You have to promote it hard one last time on your actual show. The rest may not be keeping up with the online buzz. Kenny wearing the chick magnet shirt isn't the "I get it" that some of us thinks it may come across. Overall, they did a good job on the Punk stuff until last night. You only get one chance to make a debut. Should've really hyped it up at the end.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

WWE and Roman Reigns have given AEW free promo on Twitter tonight.

Unless Punk is actually returning to Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Jay Trotter said:


> After the lack of marketing during last night's show, which was a mistake since it was their last chance to tease it, I do wonder if this might result in a vignette or video instead of appearance. Not to mention Ross signing off like a fool saying "We'll see you Next Wednesday night" instead of plugging Rampage in two days. And the sorry ass card they advertised for Rampage isn't going to pull in a casual. They should've at least did a backstage interview with Darby to keep Punk fresh in mind. As a whole, The IWC is a very loud yet very small part of the viewership. You have to promote it one last time on your actual show. The rest may not be keeping up with the online buzz. Kenny wearing the chick magnet shirt isn't the "I get it" that some of us thinks it may come across. Overall, they did a good job on the Punk stuff until last night. You only get one chance to make a debut. Should've really hyped it up at the end.





kchucky said:


> I vote no


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

taker_2004 said:


> Prosper, bro, I know we don't see eye-to-eye on wrestling, but the house is worried. Even though the chances of Punk not showing are slim-to-none, have you considered what you're saying? That's nearly 25(!) hours of RAW, the single worst piece of television currently in existence. I don't want you coming back from this a scarred, unfixable man.


Yeah I have agree. I like @Prosper he's a good poster, but I don't know about this. He might crack and end up in an asylum. Has 25 hours of Raw ever been attempted live, no less? Please reconsider, Prosper. You're the face of WF. I don't want to lose you.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker_2004 said:


> Prosper, bro, I know we don't see eye-to-eye on wrestling, but the house is worried. Even though the chances of Punk not showing are slim-to-none, have you considered what you're saying? That's nearly 25(!) hours of RAW, the single worst piece of television currently in existence. I don't want you coming back from this a scarred, unfixable man.





Blissmark said:


> Yeah I have agree. I like @Prosper he's a good poster, but I don't know about this. He might crack and end up in an asylum. Has 25 hours of Raw ever been attempted live, no less? Please reconsider, Prosper. You're the face of WF. I don't want to lose you.



Hahaha yeah that's a pretty serious bet, if for any reason Punk doesn't show I may just blow my head off and just end it all somewhere around Hour 2 of the 2nd RAW.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Blissmark said:


> Has 25 hours of Raw ever been attempted live, no less?


We'll have to go to our special reporter for this one, @DammitChrist.

Sir, are you aware of anyone who has watched nearly 25 hours of WWE RAW live in 2021, without ending up in a psychiatric institution or narcotized? The house may have to reconsider accepting @Prosper 's bet based on your findings.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Voted yes. If he doesn't show I will also watch RAW in its full 3 hour entirety every week for the next 60 days. I will also praise Maki Itoh (@The Legit DMD) as much as I praise Thunder Rosa if she signs with AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, we would need to check on you after every episode to make sure you did not just dunk your head in acid after. Putting your health on the line!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Golden Shovel said:


> Seems fair. Secretly alienate 99% of the people I know to support a trumptard I can't stand based on a poll about CM Punk.
> 
> I'll dig out the confederate flag and renew that gun licence . If anyone wants me I'll be doing unspecified digging in the back garden (bunker)


lol! But its in the name of fun! So its ok


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Voted yes. If he doesn't show I will also watch RAW in its full 3 hour entirety every week for the next 60 days. I will also praise Maki Itoh (@The Legit DMD) as much as I praise Thunder Rosa if she signs with AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mr big bollocks betting over here


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


>


i mean fuck


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Blissmark said:


> View attachment 106570


Neat, that's going to be Orange Cassidy 2 decades from now!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Dude, we would need to check on you after every episode to make sure you did not just dunk your head in acid after. Putting your health on the line!


Lol I'm pretty sure Punk is showing up, but if for some reason that he gets stuck at the airport or some freak accident then I may need to re-consider LOL, watching Doudrop and Omos for 3 hours while Jinder Mahal is also running around is definitely not a good move health wise.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Lol I'm pretty sure Punk is showing up, but if for some reason that he gets stuck at the airport or some freak accident then I may need to re-consider LOL, watching Doudrop and Omos for 3 hours while Jinder Mahal is also running around is definitely not a good move health wise.


the house would need proof of watching sir

a nice positive review thread on each episode highlighting the subtle nuances should do it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Voted yes.
> 
> Here is my bet: If CM Punk does not appear on Rampage tomorrow, I will stop calling OC Trashitty until 1/1/22 and I will change my signature to say "Orange Cassidy is a legit star" and I will even add a picture of him that @DammitChrist picks for me (that does not violate forum rules and would get me banned. I feel the need to specify that heh) for the amount of months we ended up on. Was it two?


This one seems harmless enough 












taker_2004 said:


> We'll have to go to our special reporter for this one, @DammitChrist.
> 
> Sir, are you aware of anyone who has watched nearly 25 hours of WWE RAW live in 2021, without ending up in a psychiatric institution or narcotized? The house may have to reconsider accepting @Prosper 's bet based on your findings.


I can confirm that I watch the entire 3 hours of each live Raw episode with a group of other folks on a different site who have survived just fine, and aren't in an asylum yet


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Voted yes.
> 
> Here is my bet: If CM Punk does not appear on Rampage tomorrow, I will stop calling OC Trashitty until 1/1/22 and I will change my signature to say "Orange Cassidy is a legit star" and I will even add a picture of him that @DammitChrist picks for me (that does not violate forum rules and would get me banned. I feel the need to specify that heh) for the amount of months we ended up on. Was it two?


sir…. We’re going to need you to stop saying ‘Dork’ Order as well

in fact, renaming them to Draw Order would be acceptable to the house


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

I voted yes

If he doesn't show up I'll watch all 3 hours of Raw live every week for the rest of 2021 and for me living in The UK Raw is on from 1am-4am lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sir…. We’re going to need you to stop saying ‘Dork’ Order as well
> 
> in fact, renaming them to Draw Order would be acceptable to the house


OK, I am willing to add that, but you need to throw in adding a line in your signature of "I want to bone Stacey Cornette."


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> OK, I am willing to add that, but you need to throw in adding a line in your signature of "I want to bone Stacey Cornette."


Sir!!! This is a Wendy’s!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol…. Ok, deal @Two Sheds 

fucking hell


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sir!!! This is a Wendy’s!


Come on now, this is the high stakes room.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol…. Ok, deal @Two Sheds
> 
> fucking hell


We are all screwed if he no shows.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Lol I'm pretty sure Punk is showing up, but if for some reason that he gets stuck at the airport or some freak accident then I may need to re-consider LOL, watching Doudrop and Omos for 3 hours while Jinder Mahal is also running around is definitely not a good move health wise.


No AEW and too much RAW make Prosper something something.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We should make a more unpredictable betting thread as well for when and where Bryan shows up lol @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Damn! @Two Sheds out here challenging @Prosper for biggest grapefruit sized balls in professional wrestling!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

YES 

If he doesn’t, then ban me for a month.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Honey Bucket said:


> If he doesn’t, then ban me for a month.


The house does not accept! We don't want you leaving. 

I sense a distaste for Cornette. Give me something with him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

We are going to need @bdon to add a "Cody Rhodes is the ACE star of AEW" line in his sig and to commit to watching every single minute of every episode of the Cody and Brandi show.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Honey Bucket said:


> YES
> 
> If he doesn’t, then ban me for a month.


Rejected! Many asses will go unbuttered.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> We are going to need @bdon to add a "Cody Rhodes is the ACE star of AEW" line in his sig and to commit to watching every single minute of every episode of the Cody and Brandi show.


@bdon, Two Sheds makes an excellent proposal on your behalf. The house approves. What say you?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> We should make a more unpredictable betting thread as well for when and where Bryan shows up lol @LifeInCattleClass


lets first see that we’re not all fucked in this one mate 

but i agree


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, now I really hopes he debuts
> 
> cause uhmmmm ahhhhh.... y'know.... uuuuuuhh, you uuuh, repping Meltz is gonna be great





LifeInCattleClass said:


> @Klitschko - not gonna lie mate / the 'Yes' people are putting in heavy hands
> 
> how about we raise this that you will only post positive things about Meltz for a month?


I can do that easily lol. For example, he's a genius with the way he has managed to rope people into thinking his personal predictions are some inside source news. 




taker_2004 said:


> I think @Klitschko is smart. He's hedging his bets. Clearly he really wants CM Punk to return, so if he does, the sting of losing the bet won't be as bad. It's a win-win sitcheeation technically lmao.


Reading me like a book I see lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> We are going to need @bdon to add a "Cody Rhodes is the ACE star of AEW" line in his sig and to commit to watching every single minute of every episode of the Cody and Brandi show.


I haven’t been following this thread, so I have no clue what this is even about..?


taker_2004 said:


> @bdon, Two Sheds makes an excellent proposal on your behalf. The house approves. What say you?


Fill me in on details, and I’ll agree or not…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I haven’t been following this thread, so I have no clue what this is even about..?
> 
> Fill me in on details, and I’ll agree or not…


We are all betting on how sure we are that CM Punk will or will not show up on Rampage tomorrow.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

bdon said:


> I haven’t been following this thread, so I have no clue what this is even about..?
> 
> Fill me in on details, and I’ll agree or not…


I think subjecting you to every minute of the RHhhodes Reality Show would be harsh, almost on par with MK Ultra. There's only so much footage of gaudy tattoo you can endure. Signature praising Cody, watch an episode of their show and find something nice to say about something that happened. Do you accept good sir?

Edit, oh yeah. We're making bets to do things we really don't want to do.

I'm also upping my ante.

Not only will I praise the Bucks, but I will make a fantastical banner that says "Will Ride Dick for Meltzer Stars"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I haven’t been following this thread, so I have no clue what this is even about..?
> 
> Fill me in on details, and I’ll agree or not…


read the OP brother

vote and put a nice and juicy bet on your vote

fun stuff only


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> We are all betting on how sure we are that CM Punk will or will not show up on Rampage tomorrow.


I be damned if I put watching Cody and Brandi on the line, because God knows the minute I do, the show will get preempted due to an Alien Invasion and you mf’ers will hold me to my bet, forcing me to watch those two uninteresting fucks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’ll say Vince McMahon is a good guy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I be damned if I put watching Cody and Brandi on the line, because God knows the minute I do, the show will get preempted due to an Alien Invasion and you mf’ers will hold me to my bet, forcing me to watch those two uninteresting fucks.


We might even set the satellite truck on fire at the arena just to make that happen


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I’ll say Vince McMahon is a good guy.


we’re definitely gonna need it a bit more saucy

look at the bets in play
Maybe a positive Cody avi and signature for a month?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> I think subjecting you to every minute of the RHhhodes Reality Show would be harsh, almost on par with MK Ultra. There's only so much footage of gaudy tattoo you can endure. Signature praising Cody, watch an episode of their show and find something nice to say about something that happened. Do you accept good sir?
> 
> Edit, oh yeah. We're making bets to do things we really don't want to do.
> 
> ...


fucking legend shit right here


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> I think subjecting you to every minute of the RHhhodes Reality Show would be harsh, almost on par with MK Ultra. There's only so much footage of gaudy tattoo you can endure. Signature praising Cody, watch an episode of their show and find something nice to say about something that happened. Do you accept good sir?
> 
> Edit, oh yeah. We're making bets to do things we really don't want to do.
> 
> ...


I like how my suggestion for @bdon was just too extreme for anyone to wish on their worst enemy heh.

I will be on a plane during the broadcast but luckily I made sure it has satellite TV on board. Will be quite an experience if I hear multiple people marking out at 30,000 feet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> I like how my suggestion for @bdon was just too extreme for anyone to wish on their worst enemy heh.
> 
> I will be on a plane during the broadcast but luckily I made sure it has satellite TV on board. Will be quite an experience if I hear multiple people marking out at 30,000 feet.


that will be amazing

safe travels mate


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Jeez, this thread blew up.

I wonder who'll actually stick to their bet...

_clears throat_


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

What if it's Braun Strowman that debuts tomorrow instead lol?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> What if it's Braun Strowman that debuts tomorrow instead lol?


Part 2








Great Chicago Fire - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I like how my suggestion for @bdon was just too extreme for anyone to wish on their worst enemy heh.
> 
> I will be on a plane during the broadcast but luckily I made sure it has satellite TV on board. Will be quite an experience if I hear multiple people marking out at 30,000 feet.



Two Sheds: “I’m sorry sir can I get past you, I need to use the bathroom. Ahh, thanks, window seats right?”

Two Sheds walking down the aisle: 











Two Sheds Closing the door:












Two Sheds in the bathroom:


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’ll watch an episode of rHHHodes to the Top and say something nice about the episode. 

I REFUSE to go any further


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> What if it's Braun Strowman that debuts tomorrow instead lol?


That would be hilarious, but I'm pretty sure Braun is under a 90-day non-compete clause.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Two Sheds: “I’m sorry sir can I get past you, I need to use the bathroom. Ahh, thanks, window seats right?”
> 
> Two Sheds walking down the aisle:
> 
> ...


I watched Super Bowl 51 on a plane too coming back from Asia. I lived in Atlanta at the time so it was a sad flight. If Punk returns I hope I hear a few people cheering and everyone else giving us the sideye.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I watched Super Bowl 51 on a plane too coming back from Asia. I lived in Atlanta at the time so it was a sad flight. If Punk returns I hope I hear a few people cheering and everyone else giving us the sideye.


Haha yeah that must have been a blower lol

If I were you I’d just celebrate in my seat


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> I watched Super Bowl 51 on a plane too coming back from Asia.


Which airlines offer onboard live TV?


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

I voted Yes. If I lose I will watch every single whole episode of raw for a month. Haven‘t done that since 2 years.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a huge Bryan fan and cannot stand Reigns. In fact, Reigns burying Bryan at Fastlane in 2015 was so annoying that it caused me to take a break from wrestling for a few years.

If Punk doesn't show, I guess I could use a pic of Reigns standing over Bryan's lifeless body as my avatar/sig for a while. Is that punishment enough?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> Which airlines offer onboard live TV?


It depends on the plane, but Delta does on the cross country flights or if you are lucky enough to be on a leg with a 757/A321 or larger that is connecting at a hub. I always check the plane model and amenities before I book. I think United does on some flights too, but I pretty much only fly Delta.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

.christopher. said:


> If Punk doesn't show, I guess I could use a pic of Reigns standing over Bryan's lifeless body as my avatar/sig for a while. Is that punishment enough?


Your bet is acceptable to the house, but there have been some very impressive ones before yourself. You may want to up the ante. 

i'm already preparing for a worst case scenario for myself


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am 100% confident Punk is showing up. So confident that if he doesn't show up, I will finish everyone of my future posts by saying "I am the dumbass who thought Punk would show at the United Center."


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm gonna go with a Cornette avatar and the Chip sig for two months.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> I was literally tagged in the OP lol.
> 
> Also, I don't have to personally like every part of AEW (or even most of it) to be vicariously excited for those that are enjoying it. And I still like the business side of the industry, and AEW makes that infinitely more interesting.
> 
> I've come to accept the fact that wrestling is probably not going to evolve in such a way that I will enjoy the on-screen product in future, but I still have a nostalgic love for the medium.


I'm gonna love wrestling regardless lol. It's like the STL Cardinals baseball team. When wrestling fails and loses fans, I'm still be gonna be watching the same way I was when I was a little kid. No matter how horrible it is. Lol.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> Your bet is acceptable to the house, but there have been some very impressive ones before yourself. You may want to up the ante.
> 
> i'm already preparing for a worst case scenario for myself
> 
> View attachment 106582


Everyone's going to the extreme. If mine is just about acceptable then feel free to suggest even worse!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

If you voted no you're as much of an idiot as flat earthers/anti vaxxers


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - gotta throw a signature in there brother


You got 35000 Zuulaks? I'll be your man. 

Chip Chipperson is -- "an overflowing cup filled with the very cream of human goodness." would that work?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I say he will debut and if he doesn't I will use Dammit's gimmick of invalidating peoples opinions I don't agree with for the rest of the year.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

.christopher. said:


> I'm a huge Bryan fan and cannot stand Reigns. In fact, Reigns burying Bryan at Fastlane in 2015 was so annoying that it caused me to take a break from wrestling for a few years.
> 
> If Punk doesn't show, I guess I could use a pic of Reigns standing over Bryan's lifeless body as my avatar/sig for a while. Is that punishment enough?


Anddddddddd you have to acknowledge him as your tribal chief as well lol. Now that's a scary bet lol.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

A PG Attitude said:


> If you voted no you're as much of an idiot as flat earthers/anti vaxxers


The house demands a bet to go along with that bold statement!


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

CovidFan said:


> I say he will debut and if he doesn't I will use Dammit's gimmick of invalidating peoples opinions I don't agree with for the rest of the year.


I'ma have to defer to @LifeInCattleClass for this one.

Edit: @.christopher. I agree with @Klitschko. If CM Punk doesn't show, you should acknowledge Roman Reigns as your Unrivalled and Unparalleled Tribal Chief, Head of the Table! Then at least one time in the weekly SmackDown Live thread, you must bang a gong at the strike of 8:00 PM EST and tell everybody all the reasons you were wrong about Roman's supremacy.


----------



## Vitamin R (Jun 15, 2020)

> If you voted no you're as much of an idiot as flat earthers/anti vaxxers


An idiot is someone who blindly believes something without concrete evidence. Such as the sheep putting an experimental DNA editing injection in their bodies (No data on long term effects of jab, still have to social distance and wear masks jab or no jab, etc). If your government and media told you to jump off bridge, I bet you would do it.

Unlike most here, I need to see Punk in AEW before I believe it. AEW hasn't confirmed anything.

I won't even address flat earth morons who are just as bad as people who believe everything the media tells them.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

If Punk doesn't show up I nominate and request @Vitamin R will become Vitamin C. Please consider my request @taker_2004 and @LifeInCattleClass.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Vitamin R said:


> I won't even address flat earth morons who are just as bad as people who believe everything the media tells them.


Please don't derail this awesome thread with your political and ideological whinging.

The house demands your bet! If you CM Punk shows up, you will....


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Blissmark said:


> If Punk doesn't show up I nominate and request @Vitamin R will become Vitamin C. Please consider my request @taker_2004 and @LifeInCattleClass.


This will be approved only if he places this in his signature:


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm struggling to decide... It's almost certain he will be there. But the gambler in me wants to go against the odds .....

Fuck it i'll play it safe. 

Yes CM Punk will appear at Rampage. And if he doesn't I'll watch every episode of Raw for a month and provide a review each time. Lord help me LOL


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pencil Neck Freak said:


> and provide a review each time. Lord help me LOL


As a representative of the house I'd like to suggest that anyone who has agreed to watch WWE needs to also review it in the WWE section if they lose their bet.

Just so that we know you're actually watching and haven't tapped out...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I’ll watch an episode of rHHHodes to the Top and say something nice about the episode.
> 
> I REFUSE to go any further


that is a solid bet! The house accepts


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

CovidFan said:


> I say he will debut and if he doesn't I will use Dammit's gimmick of invalidating peoples opinions I don't agree with for the rest of the year.





taker_2004 said:


> I'ma have to defer to @LifeInCattleClass for this one.


mmmmm…. The house thinks this is a cop-out @CovidFan - as our panel feels you will do this anyway   

please come up with something fun…. That will also hurt your soul

we’re waiting….


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> As a representative of the house I'd like to suggest that anyone who has agreed to watch WWE needs to also review it in the WWE section if they lose their bet.
> 
> Just so that we know you're actually watching and haven't tapped out...


i’ve spoken with the panel in the back Chip - they all agree with this statements

review threads should be mandatory with some insight on the nuances of the booking and storylines


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pencil Neck Freak said:


> I'm struggling to decide... It's almost certain he will be there. But the gambler in me wants to go against the odds .....
> 
> Fuck it i'll play it safe.
> 
> Yes CM Punk will appear at Rampage. And if he doesn't I'll watch every episode of Raw for a month and provide a review each time. Lord help me LOL


another madman high-roller!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Vitamin R said:


> An idiot is someone who blindly believes something without concrete evidence. Such as the sheep putting an experimental DNA editing injection in their bodies (No data on long term effects of jab, still have to social distance and wear masks jab or no jab, etc). If your government and media told you to jump off bridge, I bet you would do it.
> 
> Unlike most here, I need to see Punk in AEW before I believe it. AEW hasn't confirmed anything.
> 
> I won't even address flat earth morons who are just as bad as people who believe everything the media tells them.


don’t make me get our bouncer @Firefromthegods lads

this casino will brook no political or thread detailing bullshit

the house demands it


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Im confident he debuts. If he doesn't debut I'll like every individual yamcha and Kentucky post for 2 months. 

@Platt @Headliner if this does or doesn't happen you'll need to change the accounts/sigs accordingly as I do not think users can by themselves?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Im confident he debuts. If he doesn't debut I'll like every individual yamcha and Kentucky post for 2 months.
> 
> @Platt @Headliner if this does or doesn't happen you'll need to change the accounts/sigs accordingly as I do not think users can by themselves?


sigs and avis users can change

just not usernames

not many of those bets - i’ll list them all


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sigs users can change


Ah.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Edit> that is a good bet @Firefromthegods 

you might also sweeten the pot to interact with Kentucky and Yamcha as if they’re legit posters for a month  

(as long as it doesn’t interfere with your duties ofcourse)


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> another madman high-roller!!!


Go hard or go home.... Honestly I haven't watched a full episode of Raw since like 2016? LOL So this is going to be quite the experience. I find it hard to get through anything nowadays TBH


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Edit> that is a good bet @Firefromthegods
> 
> you might also sweeten the pot to interact with Kentucky and Yamcha as if they’re legit posters for a month
> 
> (as long as it doesn’t interfere with your duties ofcourse)


Agreeing with them publicly is humiliating enough


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Look whose doing Oral Sessions poddy with Renee tomorrow.......


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

elo said:


> Look whose doing Oral Sessions poddy with Renee tomorrow.......


Who? Where to look?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

elo said:


> Look whose doing Oral Sessions poddy with Renee tomorrow.......


its an old one mate - people on internet are trolling


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Screw her if she's trolling!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its an old one mate - people on internet are trolling


wait…. Oh


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Well we will see Punk one way or another. Imagine him laughing at everyone at Rene podcast after not showing up on Rampage.  

That will kill whatever hope and anticipation I have left for Punk coming back to wrestling. So one way or another it will be a closure for me personally.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You have to make your avatar anything @SevenStarSplash wants for 3 months.


Goatse


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi All

i am starting to note down the Bets here on this shared Google Sheet

Google Sheet of Bets

I have marked the ones I feel are legendary - and these users deserve our praise / and I have marked the bets I feel is weak - and these users deserve our peer pressure to up the ante

I'm also marking those who voted and did not bet - these users should be ostracised and ridiculed (in good fun of course)

Feel free to suggests some raises to users, and get users who haven't betted to lay down their marker


Edit> if I have noted your bet down wrong - please let me know


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I think @DammitChrist needs to get a bigger bet going. Lets peer pressure him.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

As my initial stake was shot down, I'll say that if Punk doesn't debut tomorrow night, I'll take an avatar from LifeCattle and a signature from Taker2004 for the remainder of the year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

CovidFan said:


> As my initial stake was shot down, I'll say that if Punk doesn't debut tomorrow night, I'll take an avatar from LifeCattle and a signature from Taker2004 for the remainder of the year.


Deal!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think @DammitChrist needs to get a bigger bet going. Lets peer pressure him.


Agreed - this is marked as a WEAK BET!

I think DC needs to make a nice rant about @The Legit DMD - and only say positive things with sincerity


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I wish to up my ante a bit. I never watch Dark but due to my promise to be positive about QT and Janela I will also watch Dark/Dark Elevation fully over the course of my bets time period so I know absolutely everything they are involved in (since Janela is never on Dynamite it'd be a cop out to include him and not be watching Dark anyway I just realised)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

feel free to apply the appropriate peer pressure here folks 

edit> I have removed 'weak bet' from Covidfan


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jman55 said:


> I wish to up my ante a bit. I never watch Dark but due to my promise to be positive about QT and Janela I will also watch Dark/Dark Elevation fully over the course of my bets time period so I know absolutely everything they are involved in (since Janela is never on Dynamite it'd be a cop out to include him and not be watching Dark anyway I just realised)


SIR! the house has given this bet now 'Legend Status'

we toast your dedication


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

If CM Punk doesn't show up I'll write a whole ass post about why Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks are not only the best talents this generation has but are some of the greatest of all time to ever lace their boots.


Please God let Punk show up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If CM Punk doesn't show up I'll write a whole ass post about why Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks are not only the best talents this generation has but are some of the greatest of all time to ever lace their boots.
> 
> 
> Please God let Punk show up.


like an essay, right? talking about the nuances of their long-term storytelling and so on


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> like an essay, right? talking about the nuances of their long-term storytelling and so on


Hit the nail on the head.

Actually no, I'll add to that. I'll make another post applauding Dave Meltzer for being the greatest wrestling journalist of all time and pleading others to be more like him, hell I'll even make a rant listing all the reasons why @DammitChrist is my favourite poster on this forum.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Actually no, I'll add to that. I'll make another post applauding Dave Meltzer for being the greatest wrestling journalist of all time and pleading others to be more like him, hell I'll even make a rant listing all the reasons why @DammitChrist is my favourite poster on this forum.


..... LEGEND


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... LEGEND


And yes, I will follow through on all 3 posts in the events Punk doesn't show up, you have my word.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> And yes, I will follow through on all 3 posts in the events Punk doesn't show up, you have my word.


never doubted mate

i don't doubt anybody here - imagine making a bet on a public forum and not following through

your credibility is shot


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I feel the need to raise my own stakes

.....


I will listen to the Cornette Podcast for a month if he doesn't show + write a small review of the positives in the Cornette thread during this time / highlighting when he makes a good point


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So far this is the only 'NO' bets

some legendary ones here from @Hitman1987 and @Kalashnikov 

a lot of missing bets though....


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> As a representative of the house I'd like to suggest that anyone who has agreed to watch WWE needs to also review it in the WWE section if they lose their bet.
> 
> Just so that we know you're actually watching and haven't tapped out...


Do YOU actually watch WWE? I know this post was about someone else, but I don’t think we ever discussed where you stood on it. I have literally TRIED to watch, due to everyone talking up Reigns, and I just can’t get into it.

I did YouTube Cena’s attempted burial from the other day. lmao


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I feel the need to raise my own stakes
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


Goddamn I hope he doesn’t show up now. Lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Goddamn I hope he doesn’t show up now. Lmao


lollll - I really put it out there


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lollll - I really put it out there


I'll look forward to you slowly adopting all the Cornette quotes motherfucker!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I kind of want to hit legend bet status to be a sport but I'm drawing a blank, any suggestions?




bdon said:


> Do YOU actually watch WWE? I know this post was about someone else, but I don’t think we ever discussed where you stood on it. I have literally TRIED to watch, due to everyone talking up Reigns, and I just can’t get into it.
> 
> I did YouTube Cena’s attempted burial from the other day. lmao


I don't watch WWE. I watched NXT a few times because posters on here said I'd like it and I gave Smackdown a go once for a thread here but that's about as far as it's gone since 2006 when I was watching regularly.

I am regularly called a WWE fanboy though...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I kind of want to hit legend bet status to be a sport but I'm drawing a blank, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take away the promise of showing your dick?   

how about writing a well-thought out thread to argue FOR the inclusion of Marko and Jelly to the AEW roster + giving them solid booking ideas where they both shine... climbing their way to the main event and championship gold


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> take away the promise of showing your dick?
> 
> how about writing a well-thought out thread to argue FOR the inclusion of Marko and Jelly to the AEW roster + giving them solid booking ideas where they both shine... climbing their way to the main event and championship gold


I...I can't do that, Cap'n


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I...I can't do that, Cap'n


c'mon booker-man / I know you have it in you

trust!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I kind of want to hit legend bet status to be a sport but I'm drawing a blank, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Punk doesn't show up you have to make a thread explaining why Tony Khan is the greatest wrestling mind of the past 20 years.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Punk will make his return on Rampage. It's a done deal. I'm just curious how the ratings will fare against SmackDown.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Fearless Viper said:


> Punk will make his return on Rampage. It's a done deal. I'm just curious how the ratings will fare against SmackDown.


It's after Smackdown


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

please let it be Flair instead of Punk just to see the world burn


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The amount of schadenfreude in this thread is surprisingly high. 😅


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I honestly think bryan is gonna show up and punk will show up at all out. Cm punk is well aware of dirt sheets and to have his highly anticipated return to Wrestling leaked all over social media doesn't sound like him and his constant trolling. Also we know bryan is pretty much signed but news on bryan has been ice cold since.

Aew has never been this predictable. When sting was being teased people thought he would debut at full gear last year


----------



## AlexPizzi (Aug 14, 2021)

He’s returning. Look at his last instagram story…the dark knight returns


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Christopher Near said:


> I honestly think bryan is gonna show up and punk will show up at all out. Cm punk is well aware of dirt sheets and to have his highly anticipated return to Wrestling leaked all over social media doesn't sound like him and his constant trolling. Also we know bryan is pretty much signed but news on bryan has been ice cold since.
> 
> Aew has never been this predictable. When sting was being teased people thought he would debut at full gear last year





AlexPizzi said:


> He’s returning. Look at his last instagram story…the dark knight returns


that's nice guys

but this is the 'put up or shut up' thread - what are you betting?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I feel the need to raise my own stakes
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that is taking it up a few levels. Cornette has two podcasts every week that are usually 3-4 hours each. I imagine that will be very painful for you.

OK, I see that bet and add that I will watch Dark every week in its entirety for a month and write something good about the match on each show that involves who I would otherwise hate the most which will probably be Marko or Jelly so Punk better show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh wow, that is taking it up a few levels. Cornette has two podcasts every week that are usually 3-4 hours each. I imagine that will be very painful for you.
> 
> OK, I see that bet and add that I will watch Dark every week in its entirety for a month and write something good about the match on each show that involves who I would otherwise hate the most which will probably be Marko or Jelly so Punk better show.


LEGENDDDD!!!! This bets status will now reflect your legend status 










also... two podcasts? fuuuuckkk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> LEGENDDDD!!!! This bets status will now reflect your legend status
> 
> also... two podcasts? fuuuuckkk


Yup, the Drive Thru and the Experience. And you know the man likes to talk, and talk, and talk...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Yup, the Drive Thru and the Experience. And you know the man likes to talk, and talk, and talk...


.... Punk better show his skinny fat ass or this forum is going to be a shitshow


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Imagine he rocks up on smackdown instead?

The reactions on this forum would go down in wrestling folklore for the rest of time .


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I never have wrestling related dreams, but I swear on my life, last night I dreamt that instead of CM Punk, Braun Strowman showed up on Rampage (to Cult of Personality no less), only for Punk to show up to Summerslam the following night; however, I woke up before I could see the reactions to it all.

Not saying I want or predict this to happen, but I just had to get it out there.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> I never have wrestling related dreams, but I swear on my life, last night I dreamt that instead of CM Punk, Braun Strowman showed up on Rampage (to Cult of Personality no less), only for Punk to show up to Summerslam the following night; however, I woke up before I could see the reactions to it all.
> 
> Not saying I want or predict this to happen, but I just had to get it out there.


If this occurs, so help me…. Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Can we please get the bets of the ‘no‘ people  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428749599204909057


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> I never have wrestling related dreams, but I swear on my life, last night I dreamt that instead of CM Punk, Braun Strowman showed up on Rampage (to Cult of Personality no less), only for Punk to show up to Summerslam the following night; however, I woke up before I could see the reactions to it all.
> 
> Not saying I want or predict this to happen, but I just had to get it out there.


….. i will personally subscribe to cornette‘s patreon if this happens


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Can we please get the bets of the ‘no‘ people
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428749599204909057


Indeed, the lack of conviction on their end is telling.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Choose whatever you want for me, i voted withoit knowing the "stipulation" XD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Choose whatever you want for me, i voted withoit knowing the "stipulation" XD


house representatives @Chip Chipperson and @taker_2004 will decide for you


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Preparing my "I told you guys so" hat for when he doesn't show up tonight. 


Hoping im wrong though lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> Preparing my "I told you guys so" hat for when he doesn't show up tonight.
> 
> 
> Hoping im wrong though lol.


mate… you just get your Dave Metlzer avi and signature ready 

@Hitman1987 …. What Marko gear you gonna buy?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> house representatives @Chip Chipperson and @taker_2004 will decide for you


Must do an avatar and signature as chosen by @The Legit DMD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Must do an avatar and signature as chosen by @The Legit DMD


fair play, agreed


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

I think punk will show up on AEW , I'll wager if he doesn't , I would always acknowledge the tribal chief (I think is the most overated wrestler of all time) , I will force myself through smackdown highlights and review the show until 1/1/22.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

The House is calling out the bald cowards who voted for NO, but didn't even attempt to make a bet!


@shawnyhc01@Zyta@BigRedMonster47@Fringe@Tsvetoslava@eviltwins@Ram Jam@rtbuck@Sharpydon97531@Boxingfan
@shandcraig 

Step up, state your wager! Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

The Icon said:


> I think punk will show up on AEW , I'll wager if he doesn't , I would always acknowledge the tribal chief (I think is the most overated wrestler of all time) , I will force myself through smackdown highlights and review the show until 1/1/22.


Very good, the house accepts! I see you've chosen the endurance route with the highlights for half a year. Agreeing to review puts this into legendary status, I'd say. Good bloke.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

taker_2004 said:


> Very good, the house accepts! I see you've chosen the endurance route with the highlights for half a year. Agreeing to review puts this into legendary status, I'd say. Good bloke.



Endurance is everything in WWE lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Icon has our respect

those without bets does not!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Anddddddddd you have to acknowledge him as your tribal chief as well lol. Now that's a scary bet lol.


I accept, brother. I'll do this until 1st Jan 2022.


taker_2004 said:


> I'ma have to defer to @LifeInCattleClass for this one.
> 
> Edit: @.christopher. I agree with @Klitschko. If CM Punk doesn't show, you should acknowledge Roman Reigns as your Unrivalled and Unparalleled Tribal Chief, Head of the Table! Then at least one time in the weekly SmackDown Live thread, you must bang a gong at the strike of 8:00 PM EST and tell everybody all the reasons you were wrong about Roman's supremacy.


Shit. As well as the Reigns avatar and acknowledging him as the chief, I can watch being the elite for a month instead of that gong nightmare because, honestly, I don't think I'd have the energy to do that every week, lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

.christopher. said:


> I accept, brother. I'll do this until 1st Jan 2022.
> 
> Shit. As well as the Reigns avatar and acknowledging him as the chief, I can watch being the elite for a month instead of that gong nightmare because, honestly, I don't think I'd have the energy to do that every week, lol.


BTE for a month sounds logical to me


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

.christopher. said:


> I accept, brother. I'll do this until 1st Jan 2022.
> 
> Shit. As well as the Reigns avatar and acknowledging him as the chief, I can watch being the elite for a month instead of that gong nightmare because, honestly, I don't think I'd have the energy to do that every week, lol.


Excellent! The house happily accepts your wager.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BTE for a month sounds logical to me





taker_2004 said:


> Excellent! The house happily accepts your wager.


I'll have to subscribe to them then!

That straight edge, pepsi loving muppet better show tonight.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Icon has our respect
> 
> those without bets does not!


Ice cold, Life. Ice cold. You've gone too far now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Blissmark said:


> Ice cold, Life. Ice cold. You've gone too far now.


its not my fault these fools walk into this casino, takes a shit on our roulette table and does not tip the waiter - without placing a bet!

this is a fine establishment! Patrons should place their bets!

serious though - it says a lot that the ‘no’ crowd has so few bets 

easy to be cynical - hard to put your bollocks on the line 

respect to the ‘no‘ crowd that did indeed bet


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Man, they're gonna riot if he doesn't!!!


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

taker_2004 said:


> The House is calling out the bald cowards who voted for NO, but didn't even attempt to make a bet!
> 
> 
> @shawnyhc01@Zyta@BigRedMonster47@Fringe@Tsvetoslava@eviltwins@Ram Jam@rtbuck@Sharpydon97531@Boxingfan
> ...


😅😅😅

I have less doubts today than yesterday, but still not entirely convinced. If Punk DOES show up (and not some via satellite/on screen nonsense) I will change my avatar to Nikki ASH for a month. 😅


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fringe said:


> 😅😅😅
> 
> I have less doubts today than yesterday, but still not entirely convinced. If Punk DOES show up (and not some via satellite/on screen nonsense) I will change my avatar to Nikki ASH for a month. 😅


and signature please friend - the bets have become larger 

2 months as well - and maybe a nice review of her title match coming up?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The guy who said he would pay money for Marko gear and wear it in public probably has the most to lose. He might end up being asked to take a seat by Chris Hansen.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> The guy who said he would pay money for Marko gear and wear it in public probably has the most to lose. He might end up being asked to take a seat by Chris Hansen.


it is the most legendary bet of all time

that one and the eva marie merch one


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it is the most legendary bet of all time
> 
> that one and the eva marie merch one


At least everyone who has no idea who Eva is would just see some plastic hot chick vs a dude wearing a shirt with a shirtless small child on it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> At least everyone who has no idea who Eva is would just see some plastic hot chick vs a dude wearing a shirt with a shirtless small child on it.


what if he buys the shirt where marko gobbles the dildo??


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what if he buys the shirt where marko gobbles the dildo??


They actually made that into a shirt?...what am I thinking... Of course they did.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and signature please friend - the bets have become larger
> 
> 2 months as well - and maybe a nice review of her title match coming up?


😅😅😅

👍👍👍😎


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> They actually made that into a shirt?...what am I thinking... Of course they did.


lol, i don’t know if they did

but i knew it would push your buttons


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fringe said:


> 😅😅😅
> 
> 👍👍👍😎


legend!


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

God I am already scared of the bet I made, I have no idea how the hell I'll be able to stomach watching all those episodes of Dark and Dark: Elevation, let alone having to do so while praising Janela and QT and dissing Darby. If Punk doesn't show up my sanity is screwed.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

It won't happen


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> It won't happen


Yawn.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

American_Nightmare said:


> It won't happen


place. A. Bet. numpty.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Send the new spread sheet @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Icon said:


> Send the new spread sheet @LifeInCattleClass


sorry mate - its like 4 in the morning here

will update later 

and make a ‘payment’ thread for the ones who lost


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I'm so happy lol. God, I hope his run goes perfectly.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two months of this. Totally worth it. I lived up to my bet. Meltzer avatar and sig for the next 2 months.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I say yes and if not, I'll rock a QT Marshall avatar
> 
> edit: wait someone already picked QT. I'll do Marko Stunt


I did it anyway because I decided the idea was hilarious and I found the most obnoxious picture


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> It won't happen


I guess you knew how quickly and poorly that was going to age, huh?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank God lol I don't have to watch raw now


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fuck that, I'll show my dick if he doesn't turn up.


Damn, I guess this means that we don't get to see your dick


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

We’ll get all the receipts lads

even from those silly peeps who voted ‘no’ and didn’t bet

but @Hitman1987 -yours will he the sweetest receipt of all


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Damn, I guess this means that we don't get to see your dick


Fuck not even on Onlyfans anymore...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Even though I'm fucked, I couldn't be happier. I guess I'll watch Punk's stuff in two weeks. Instead, I'll get to see 14 Summerslam rematches on RAW. Oh well...


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

@LifeInCattleClass Did he turn up?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> @LifeInCattleClass Did he turn up?


lol…. Yeah mate

as soon as the site is back up, you’re gonna have to purchase a Marko shirt


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Even though I'm fucked, I couldn't be happier. I guess I'll watch Punk's stuff in two weeks. Instead, I'll get to see 14 Summerslam rematches on RAW. Oh well...


hahaha! Poor guy


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice to see Cm Punk back, actually main reason to myself to login back to wrestlingforum after years gone.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

The biggest pop in wrestling in years happened on Aew folks.

It was awesome.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Klitschko said:


> Two months of this. Totally worth it. I lived up to my bet. Meltzer avatar and sig for the next 2 months.


Lookin real jacked baby!


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Never been more happy to be wrong. 😁 Will post a review of the Nikki ASH/Charlotte/Ripley RAW Women's Championship Triple Threat match tomorrow. 🦋🙃


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fringe said:


> Never been more happy to be wrong. 😁 Will post a review of the Nikki ASH/Charlotte/Ripley RAW Women's Championship Triple Threat match tomorrow. 🦋🙃


what a legend!

please give us the post link and we’ll all support your review


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ahem, it has come to the house's attention that @shandcraig was the first one to vote for no, was asked repeatedly by the house to make a wager, and all he did is run away like a bald coward!

@shandcraig what do you think is an appropriate penalty?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

We would also like to note that @Fringe is a man of his word. We need to do some audits @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

taker_2004 said:


> Ahem, it has come to the house's attention that @shandcraig was the first one to vote for no, was asked repeatedly by the house to make a wager, and all he did is run away like a bald coward!
> 
> @shandcraig what do you think is an appropriate penalty?


i actually did neither but now you one of those fake narrative people online spreading lies ? I didnt vote or make wagers but put shit in your own mouth if it makes you feel better


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

It says you voted plain as day @shandcraig


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Icon said:


> It says you voted plain as day @shandcraig


Wtf you're wow I don't remember. Cool story


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> i actually did neither but now you one of those fake narrative people online spreading lies ? I didnt vote or make wagers but put shit in your own mouth if it makes you feel better


It was just a joke man. No need to radiate all that tiny dick energy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

To @shandcraig's credit that man really fucking hates CM Punk. I came across a few of his posts in some old Punk threads and he's maintained his hatred for Punk throughout.

I respect the man for not changing his opinion when Punk signed.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> To @shandcraig's credit that man really fucking hates CM Punk. I came across a few of his posts in some old Punk threads and he's maintained his hatred for Punk throughout.
> 
> I respect the man for not changing his opinion when Punk signed.


I guess that's another reason he's REEEing? 🤣


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

taker_2004 said:


> It was just a joke man. No need to radiate all that tiny dick energy.


you think im serious ? lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> To @shandcraig's credit that man really fucking hates CM Punk. I came across a few of his posts in some old Punk threads and he's maintained his hatred for Punk throughout.
> 
> I respect the man for not changing his opinion when Punk signed.



i dont hate the guy, i just think its funny that hes over hyped when hes shown not a lot of range at all as a character or promos but i will give him credit for the general fact he can talk though. Do you know what i mean though about his depth as a wrestler ? and you have so many people clearly un satisfied from the business that we have people comparing him to changing the business to hogan when hes changed nothing. Its just weird you know


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> We would also like to note that @Fringe is a man of his word. We need to do some audits @LifeInCattleClass


shall we make a payments thread?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> shall we make a payments thread?


Do it up since you have the records and I will be there to make banners and beef with people.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

You two guys have roles, I'll work on breaking the legs of the guys/girls who don't honour their bets.


----------

